# FreeMi UPnP sur Mac



## kakone (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,


ne possédant pas de Mac (non, ne me frappez pas ), je recherche quelques pommiers abonnés à Free pour essayer la version Mac de FreeMi.
Un utilisateur Mac a fait un .dmg de FreeMi, j'aimerai savoir si cela fonctionne correctement chez vous.

Si vous possédez une Freebox V5 ou V6 et après avoir installé  Mono 2.6.7, téléchargez et installez le .dmg de FreeMi..

Merci d'avance pour vos retours,
Cordialement,
Stéphane.


----------



## herszk (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour.
Freemi fonctionne correctement avec la freebox player connectée en upnp à mac os x 10.6.6.
Juste un petit bémol, je n'arrive pas à lire les .mov.


----------



## kakone (6 Mars 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Freemi fonctionne correctement avec la freebox player connectée en upnp à mac os x 10.6.6.
> Juste un petit bémol, je n'arrive pas à lire les .mov.


Ok, parfait. Concernant les .mov, ils ne sont pas encore lisibles par la V6 (et FreeMi n'effectue pas de transcodage). Peut-être que ça viendra dans les prochains firmwares du Freebox Player...


----------



## pyandre (9 Mars 2011)

bonjour, 
j'ai installé la 0.4.21 et fait la màj via les binaries comme expliqué ici mais rien à faire, je ne 'vois' rien sur ma V6 dans la rubrique "disques durs"... Je ne sais pas ce qui coince, et ce n'est peut-être pas du fait de FreeMi car j'avais également installé EyeTv Connect et je ne le 'vois' pas non plus 
Si ça se débloque je ferai volontiers un feedback mac


----------



## kakone (9 Mars 2011)

pyandre a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai installé la 0.4.21 et fait la màj via les binaries comme expliqué ici mais rien à faire, je ne 'vois' rien sur ma V6 dans la rubrique "disques durs"... Je ne sais pas ce qui coince, et ce n'est peut-être pas du fait de FreeMi car j'avais également installé EyeTv Connect et je ne le 'vois' pas non plus
> Si ça se débloque je ferai volontiers un feedback mac


 
Il y a peut-être un problème de pare-feu ("coupe-feu" sous Mac). Est-ce que votre coupe-feu est activé ? Si oui, désactivez-le TEMPORAIREMENT pour voir si cela fonctionne mieux.


----------



## pyandre (9 Mars 2011)

merci de votre intérêt !
nonon, pas de pare-feu, pas de blocage réseau, comprends pas...


----------



## kakone (9 Mars 2011)

pyandre a dit:


> merci de votre intérêt !
> nonon, pas de pare-feu, pas de blocage réseau, comprends pas...


Vérifiez également que l'UPnP AV est bien activé sur votre V6 depuis l'administration http://mafreebox.free.fr/ (mais bon, par défaut, c'est activé).


----------



## pyandre (9 Mars 2011)

yes, j'ai bien vérifié tout ça, c'est activé !  c'est bien pour ça que je suis perplexe :rose:


----------



## kakone (9 Mars 2011)

pyandre a dit:


> yes, j'ai bien vérifié tout ça, c'est activé !  c'est bien pour ça que je suis perplexe :rose:


Oui, c'est bizarre... En même temps, ce sont les joies de l'informatique, quand tout marche du premier coup, c'est beaucoup moins drôle


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2011)

alors ça progresse ou pas ?


----------



## beatloop (10 Juillet 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème, avez-vous trouvé une solution ?


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2011)

oui j'ai viré freemi et installé majestic (qui par contre consomme du CPU :mouais: )


----------



## Orus (23 Juillet 2012)

J'ai soudainement le même problème... 

Alors quelqu'un a t-il trouvé une réponse ?


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2012)

oui majestic


----------



## media_fan06 (30 Juillet 2012)

majestic consomme du cpu car il transcode directement la vidéo a la manière de ps3 media server, c'est pour cela que je recherche free me  malheureusement mono qui permet son fonctionnement est devenu introuvable. Si vous connaissez un autre utilitaire upnp/dlna qui ne transcode pas (et si possible gratuit  ) c'est cool !


----------



## lavion (8 Août 2012)

je viens de télécharger mono 2.6.7 .dmg sur le site de l'éditeur de freemi, mais il est en anglais.
J'hésite à l'installer ...
je viens de trouver la version 2.10 ici http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html faut il télécharger le runtime ou le SDK? ou les deux ?
Sous PC win XP l'installation a été immédiate et la freebox V6 lit bien les fichiers.


----------



## dioxyd (12 Septembre 2017)

je déterre ce post ,es ce quelqu' un utilise FREEMI UPNP sur Mac . Je ne trouve pas de bonne version pour Os Sierra .
Si quelqu'un peut aider ..


----------



## dioxyd (14 Septembre 2017)

j'ai testé PS3 media server qui fonctionne comme Freemi mais qui fonctionne avec un mac .


----------



## dioxyd (20 Novembre 2018)

Je relance un peu , car utilisant toujours Ps3 media player et ne pouvant lire correctement que les fichier MKV , j'aimerai trouver une alternative. FREEMI n'étant toujours pas compatible mac os..
des news pour moi ?


----------



## dioxyd (1 Septembre 2019)

Affaire résolu avec PLEX 
Imac en mode server , on lit tt avec l application


----------

